# Jesters, Bristol



## Sunspots (Jul 27, 2009)

I was just perusing the Bristol Ticket Shop website, and apparently, Jesters have got gigs lined up by the following...

The Zombies
Terry Callier
Wolfgang Flur (ex-Kraftwerk)
Grandmaster Melle Mel, The Furious Five, and Kurtis Blow
Courtney Pine
A Flock Of Seagulls

_What the hell's happening to Stokes Croft?!!_


----------



## hermitical (Jul 27, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> _What the hell's happening to Stokes Croft?!!_



looks like it's caught in a timewarp


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 27, 2009)

I didn't even know they were diversifying into music gigs.  

-Next thing I know, the bloke out of Kraftwerk's playing the old 'Spoons on Stokes Croft!...


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jul 27, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> -Next thing I know, the bloke out of Kraftwerk's playing the old 'Spoons on Stokes Croft!...



The bloke out of Kraftwerk playing the spoons? This I have to see.







(Books ticket to Bristol).


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 27, 2009)

King Biscuit Time said:


> The bloke out of Kraftwerk playing the spoons? This I have to see.



*boom-tish* 

_'-I set 'em up...'_


----------



## Geri (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh yeah, I forgot it moved across the road. I reckon that would be quite a good place for gigs. What capacity is it?


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 27, 2009)

Ooh I didn't know they were doing gigs now either! Not that I want to see any of those bands what I have not heard of.

I've not been there since it moved over the road though and I'd like to.


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 27, 2009)

Geri said:


> What capacity is it?



No idea, sorry.


----------



## Geri (Jul 27, 2009)

300 apparently - just Googled it.

So who is in the Furious Five now?


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 27, 2009)

intimate.

Who wouldn't love an intimate evening with Flock of Seagulls? Huh?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 27, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> _What the hell's happening to Stokes Croft?!!_



And I see also that on Saturday the Croft hosted a Cope-aligned Black Sheep night.


----------



## hermitical (Jul 27, 2009)

DaveCinzano said:


> And I see also that on Saturday the Croft hosted a Cope-aligned Black Sheep night.



Cope's part of the furniture at The Croft


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 27, 2009)

Bristol, pfft.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 27, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Bristol, pfft.


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 27, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Bristol, pfft.


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 27, 2009)

hermitical said:


> Cope's part of the furniture at The Croft



True.


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 27, 2009)

Geri said:


> So who is in the Furious Five now?



Marco, Merrick, Terry Lee, Gary Tibbs, and yours truly.

I think.


----------



## Geri (Jul 27, 2009)

Ridicule is nothing to be scared of...

(I know, wrong song)


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 29, 2009)

I saw Grandmaster Melle Mel at the Academy a few years ago. Was really getting into it, when a youngster turned round with a sense of awe and said 'you must remember them the first time round'. 

It would have hurt less if he'd just punch me in the face tbh.


----------

